# Error with xorg, nvidia and compiz !



## nikobordx (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

Sometimes (almost every day) my xorg freeze with nvidia driver (i need to kill compiz and kill xorg or reboot to make it working again).

I have this message in dmesg:


```
Apr 29 10:29:23 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000001
Apr 29 10:29:23 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0003 00000000 00008297 00001310 00000000 00000040
Apr 29 10:29:23 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0003 00000000 00008297 00001310 00000000 00000040
Apr 29 10:29:23 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0003 00000000 00008297 00001b0c 1000f010 00000040
Apr 29 10:29:24 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0003 00000000 00008297 00001310 00000000 00000040
Apr 29 10:29:24 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0003 00000000 00008297 00001310 00000000 00000040
Apr 29 10:29:24 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0001 
Apr 29 10:29:24 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0003 00000000 00008297 00001310 00000000 00000040
```

Anyone knows this problem ?

Thanks in advance,
Nicolas.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

What version of the driver do you have? 
What videocard?
What version of Xorg?

How much memory does your machine have?


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi SirDice,

I'm using nvidia-driver-180.29
My card is a GeForce 9200M GS
I'm using xorg-7.4.
My computer have 3 go of memory.

Nicolas.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

You can try updating the driver to 180.51:



> Addressed a problem that could lead to intermittent hangs and system crashes on some GeForce 9 and later GPUs.


http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131668

Unfortunately it's not in the ports tree yet. But I usually manage to get the newer version installed by modifying the DISTVERSION in the Makefile.


----------

